# wo finde ich das WM teamgeist Logo ?



## Stephan Liebig (16. Juni 2006)

Ich hoffe ich bin hier im richtigen Forum. 

Also ich suche das teamgeist Logo, dass auf den Fußbällen von adidas ist. 
Konnte leider durch google nix finden. 
Kann mir jemand weiterhelfen?

Ich suche das Logo für eine kleine private Feier.

Vielen Dank im Vorraus.


----------



## Mamphil (16. Juni 2006)

Hi,

hast du mal bei Adidas geguckt? http://www.press.adidas.com/de/desktopdefault.aspx/tabid-193/ sieht vielversprechend aus...

Mamphil


----------



## Digitalimager (28. Juni 2006)

Oder hier bei Google mit 7450 Antworten bzw. Bilder.
http://images.google.de/images?svnum=10&hl=de&lr=&q=teamgeist


----------



## The_Maegges (30. Juni 2006)

Ich hoffe übrigens in deinem Interesse, dass du das Logo entweder nur privat verwenden willst, oder falls du eine Veröffentlichung anstrebst, dass du deine Lizenz hast.

Die Verwendung der offiziellen FIFA Logos ohne Lizenz kann sehr teuer werden...

Siehe Internet Pro Weblog: Keine WM-T-Shirts: FIFA mahnt Spreadshirt-Shopbetreiber ab


----------

